# Is a 40 gallon tank big enough for a hedgehog?



## Mellowkitty716 (9 mo ago)

Hey, i have a question. Is a 40 fallon tank big enough for a hedgehog? Heres a picture of it.


----------



## _hedgie_ (9 mo ago)

Yes, that is big enough, but a tank isn't the best decision for a hedgehog. They can be too humid. I would go for a bin cage or a C&C cage!


----------



## Mellowkitty716 (9 mo ago)

_hedgie_ said:


> Yes, that is big enough, but a tank isn't the best decision for a hedgehog. They can be too humid. I would go for a bin cage or a C&C cage!


Thank you so much, i apreciate it!


----------



## Jedadeana (11 mo ago)

This has plenty of ventilation since it is not a full tank, but that one is too small.

I actually purchased the larger size of this cage (36 inches long) and am loving it. The 24 inch one you are showing is too small, they need at least 4 square feet (many people now are saying 6) and the one I got is just over 4 and even that seems a little small for all of her things. If you can afford it, buy both sizes and combine them (the wire walls are removable), but I know that is very expensive.

Here's a picture of mine, but I have since changed it a little (added a hiding tube area and a new 14" wheel instead of the cheaper 12" one here. I did need to add fleece around the sides a bit to help keep heat in for the winter, which is a common thing people do for wired cages. I also added some knobs on the front glass sliding doors)


----------



## _hedgie_ (9 mo ago)

Jedadeana said:


> This has plenty of ventilation since it is not a full tank, but that one is too small.
> 
> I actually purchased the larger size of this cage (36 inches long) and am loving it. The 24 inch one you are showing is too small, they need at least 4 square feet (many people now are saying 6) and the one I got is just over 4 and even that seems a little small for all of her things. If you can afford it, buy both sizes and combine them (the wire walls are removable), but I know that is very expensive.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I mistook the 24 in for 3 feet and the 18 in for 2 feet LOL.


----------



## Mellowkitty716 (9 mo ago)

Jedadeana said:


> This has plenty of ventilation since it is not a full tank, but that one is too small.
> 
> I actually purchased the larger size of this cage (36 inches long) and am loving it. The 24 inch one you are showing is too small, they need at least 4 square feet (many people now are saying 6) and the one I got is just over 4 and even that seems a little small for all of her things. If you can afford it, buy both sizes and combine them (the wire walls are removable), but I know that is very expensive.
> 
> ...


thank you so much!


----------

